# Holiday Humor thread!!



## Zander

Post your Holiday jokes and holiday humor here. Hopefully it will brighten your spirits!


----------



## Valerie




----------



## Valerie




----------



## Valerie

Santa visits manifold's house...


----------



## Valerie




----------



## Valerie




----------



## Colin

Last year I got a sweater for Christmas. 
This year I'm hoping for a screamer or a moaner.


----------



## Colin

Billy wanted to purchase a Christmas gift for his new sweetheart. They had not been going out together for very long. So, after careful consideration, he decided that a pair of gloves would be most appropriate; romantic but not too personal.

He then engaged the help of his sweetheart's younger sister to assist him in choosing an appropriate item; and off they went shopping together. Billy eventually bought a pair of very stylish winter gloves in pale pink and the sister took the opportunity of buying herself a pair of panties from the same store. However, during the wrapping process, the shop assistant mixed up the two items and the sister got the gloves and Billy got the panties.

Without thinking to check the contents, the young man sealed the package and sent it to his sweetheart with the following note :

'I chose these because I noticed that you are not in the habit of wearing any when we go out in the evening. If it had not been for your sister, I would have chosen the long ones with buttons down the side, but she wears short ones that are easier to remove. These are a delicate shade, but the lady I bought them from showed me the pair she had been wearing for the past three weeks and they are hardly soiled. I asked her to try yours on for me and she looked really smart. I wish I could be there to put them on for you the first time, as no doubt other hands will come in contact with them before I have a chance to see you again. When you take them off, remember to blow in them before putting them away, as they will naturally be a little damp from wearing. Just think how many times I will kiss them during the coming year!


----------



## Valerie

Christmas eve at the strollingbones' family abode...


----------



## Valerie

Live at the PC High School Holiday Theater :


----------



## Dr.House




----------



## Valerie

A little Christmas cheer from my household to yours!


----------



## Valerie

It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas at Tha Malcontents'!


----------



## techieny

*The first reindeer seen in a bar

One evening, in a busy lounge in the deep south, a reindeer walked in the door, bellied up to the bar and ordered a martini. Without batting an eye, the bartender mixed and poured the drink, set it in front of the reindeer, and accepted the twenty-dollar bill from the reindeer's hoof. 

As he handed the reindeer some coins in change, he said, "You know, I think you're the first reindeer I've ever seen in here." 

The reindeer looked hard at the hoofful of change and said, "Hmmmpf. Let me tell you something, buddy. At these prices, I'm the last reindeer you'll see in here."*


----------



## techieny




----------



## Liability

I heard Santa is all red like that because

he cums down the chimney.


----------



## Mr. H.




----------



## Valerie

_Badum ching..._


----------



## Valerie

ha ha heh   









http://www.usmessageboard.com/general/198992-help-the-homeless.html#post4548030


----------



## Valerie

Watch out for that yellow snow!


----------



## Sherry




----------



## Valerie

Chris' picks an ideal Holiday tree...


----------



## Valerie




----------



## Valerie




----------



## Valerie




----------



## Valerie




----------



## Zander




----------



## Zander




----------



## Valerie

Liability said:


> I heard Santa is all red like that because
> 
> he cums down the chimney.


----------



## Big Black Dog

Know why Santa doesn't have any children?
Two word answer:  Popcorn balls.


----------



## Zander




----------



## Zander




----------



## Valerie




----------



## Valerie




----------



## Valerie




----------



## Zander




----------

